# Thursday Night Drinks: 06 October Uptown Bar. Jumeirah Beach Hotel



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all! 


After a number of succesful Thursday Night Drinks during the last couple of weeks it's up to me again this week! We're going for the first full outdoor event of this season. Temperatures are forceasted to be in the high twenties on Thu, so it should be starting to get really nice out there! 

*Location: * Uptown Bar in the Jumeirah Beach hotel. A TND favourite! 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/7334-uptown-bar

*Date and Time: * Thursday 06 Oct 9 p.m. onwards

*Who: * Group of regulars and an open event for Dubai newcomers / weathered expats alike. Open for all backgrounds / age groups etc. , so no reason not to join 

If you intend to join however, please send me (or one of the other regulars, if you happen to know them) a private message. That also helps to estimate the group size and enables us to exchange phone numbers.

If you can't find us on the night, give me a call or ask the bar for a reservation under Marcel.


We will see all of you on Thursday! 


Cheers,


Marcel


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I might just pop by seeing as it's my Birthday weekend and I don't have any solid plans yet!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> After a number of succesful Thursday Night Drinks during the last couple of weeks it's up to me again this week! We're going for the first full outdoor event of this season. Temperatures are forceasted to be in the high twenties on Thu, so it should be starting to get really nice out there!
> ...


:clap2: Nice to have you back organising TND! 
Needless to say I'll be there!

Just a reminder to everyone that you can also find us on the facebook group page under Thursday Night Drinks-Dubai. It is easier to spot us if you know the faces of the regulars already!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmmmm... how many ladies attending ? "insert comment from PAM here"


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Infamous ---> stop antagonising Pamela

Marcel ---> I think I may have to come


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So that's 3 ladies confirmed for you Infamous


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Mmm...so we've got a number of ladies here  have also got a number of blokes confirmed on Facebook though....should be a good mix!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Any good looking blokes Marcel? *fingers crossed*


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

I couldn't find the group on Facebook... hope to be there with my wife.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

KidRukkus said:


> I couldn't find the group on Facebook... hope to be there with my wife.


Try this link https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/172113679516912/


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> Try this link https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/172113679516912/


Thanks! Join request just sent.


----------



## joli (Oct 6, 2011)

I will be there

Joli


----------



## weazelghast (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the forums myself (about 30 minutes only new,) I sent a request to this group on Facebook (first name with a K, last with an A) and was hoping I could attend next weeks. I moved here about 3 weeks ago and was hoping to meet some new people. I never go anywhere, but since I left my home - maybe its time to change that.


----------

